# Anyone else go through sexual perf. anxiety?



## NewbGrower^.^ (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello all,
I have recently been going through some bad anxiety and it really is messing up my sex life. I suffer from Generalized Anxiety Disorder and due to marijuana making me even more of an anxious freak, I've quit smoking 1 1/2 months ago =[ That might sound bad, but I think the worst thing recently is that I can't even have sex. I can achieve a hard erection during foreplay but when I need to penetrate, I get anxious and completely go soft. This is not a one time thing as it has happened with the last 3 girls I was with(all gorgeous which doesn't help in my case GAD wise) As this has happened over and over again, it has torn apart my self confidence and self esteem as well. I am in my early 20's and have been to the doctor for numerous tests that could cause ED but they all come back clean as can be. I have looked online and I know I have sexual performance anxiety for a fact. Now I was recently put on buspar- GAD med(been 1 week) and have noticed slight improvements with my overall anxiety but full effects usually take 4-6 weeks to start. But for now, I was wondering if anything else could help me before sex... Anyone want to help me out with personal experiences in the RIU community? I have recently obtained xanax from a friend and it really puts me at ease when I have a somewhat panic attack but do you think I should try it before doin' the dirty? Any input will be appreciated and please refrain from rude, immature comments... Not like it would it hit me as this crap has brought me to an all-time low with my self confidence..
Thanks for looking


----------



## JN811 (Mar 21, 2010)

dude its happened to me when im with a girl for the first time and drunk.. Actually happened a couple weeks ago.I dunno I think the liquor plays a role but I hear what ur saying. But I still got some amazing head  where she let me actually fuck her mouth for like 20 min.. I know a bit graphic but it was great,!! We didnt have a condom so it was probably a good thing anyways..

I've had sex like that, but ive also had long really good sex. I think the difference is often, honestly, how im feeling that day, confidence, ect. and of course the girl ur with and how well u know her.. I think honestly the best thing you can do is have sex more often... I know its gotta be hard with that being the case to start. Just find a girl who understands and practice alot.. Lol I needa find the same type of girl...


----------



## JN811 (Mar 21, 2010)

I just wanna add i dont think perscription meds are the solution.. honestly, when I go to the gym and take care of my body, eat right, I feel the best and preform better at everything i do. Dude it all comes down to confidence and thats the #1 thing that will effect your anxiety..


----------



## That 5hit (Mar 21, 2010)

this same thing happend to me 
i was just taling about this on another thread
everyone eles was saying how weed made them horny and iwas saying the same shit you talking now
what helped me was stopping smoking and start cardio (running)


----------



## NewbGrower^.^ (Mar 21, 2010)

JN811: Thx for the response. And no worries about being graphic. A girl I was with a couple months ago had to always give me head since I couldn't actually have sex with her. Amazing head btw ;] Anyways I feel it is related to my self confidence but I figured if I took a xanax, became care-free and not anxious, I could just finally have sex and have a bounce back in my self confidence. Don't get me wrong, I haven't always been like this confidence wise, it just happened once and now is in a never-ending cycle... I've done my fair share of research on the web and have come across men who took xanax that helped them get passed this because the xanax would make them thought-free which would not mess up their woody.

I remember one night I was with this blonde who I'd compare to Tara Reid. We were just fooling around and I was as stiff as a board. I take off her pants and she says to me" I like it rough" and right then my anxiety kicked in and I went limp. It's my racing thoughts right before sex that mess everything up. From my personal experiences on xanax, I'm a laid back person and don't have my normal constant,racing thoughts in my head. I just thought that xanax would help my sex situation. =/ I have recently started working out again and hitting up the beach to get some color in which I felt has always gave me a boost in confidence.

That 5hit: Weed did always make me horny except it amplified my anxiety x10, or atleast all the mary jane that I get in my area. Well I quit smoking 1 1/2 months ago for my anxiety problems and it has helped quite a bit for my overal GAD =] Now that I am going to start lifting weights again, I will surely incorporate some cardio into my regime. As sad as it sounds, I have not ran since freshman year of highschool... Besides the occasional 100M dash over fences running from cops busting my underaged parties LOL Anyways thanks for the reply =]


----------



## JN811 (Mar 21, 2010)

That 5hit said:


> this same thing happend to me
> i was just taling about this on another thread
> everyone eles was saying how weed made them horny and iwas saying the same shit you talking now
> what helped me was stopping smoking and start cardio (running)


 ya dude, runnings great for anxiety.. I can fuck way better if Ive run during the day.. It takes away all that nervous energy... I run 4 miles at least 3 times a week.. got it down to 28 min.. I lift too...


----------



## JN811 (Mar 21, 2010)

im anti perscriptions, but thats just me.. I hear ya dude that shit sucks... hopefully that shit works for you, if not try running I would swear by it..


----------



## NewbGrower^.^ (Mar 21, 2010)

Ya Im definitely going to start a workout routine. I was working out heavily last year of high school but started smoking to the point where I lost all my motivation to workout... I'm not overweight at all, Im naturally slim 5,9 135 pounds. I remember my senior year of high school I was maxing at 175 and I weighed 125!~ Too bad I took the meaning of "high" school literally.... 

And I plan to do some beach runs for cardio. I love the beach as it has always cooled my anxiety just due to the environment. I bet beach+cardio= double relaxation

Thanks for the helpful advice


----------



## JN811 (Mar 21, 2010)

ya, man weed is demotivational if you wanna work out.. Ill smoke a bowl, and then be like "fuck it, Ill go to the gym tomorrow.." and then the same thing happens the next day  .. lol.. It crazy, weed definetly has effects on your phyche, but I feel like when I work out and eat right and actually do shit i can smoke all day and still feel great.. Its when I act like a bumb and dont do shit that i feel like shit..
I love working out though.. btw i weight 145 max out at 245  but that was a year ago.... Probably around 215 right now..


----------



## JN811 (Mar 21, 2010)

I sometimes get to the point where I feel completely smoked out and just want to stop smoking for a period of time and get my shit together..


----------



## NewbGrower^.^ (Mar 21, 2010)

Sure is... I know what you say how you can control yourself, but I simply can't =/ Why I think taking a break from bud will help me out for the long run for now. Once I get my shit back together, I'll start toking up again. I actually look forward to it since it'll be middle school all over again getting so high I laugh hysterically for no reason and hit up 7 11 buying a slurpee and 10 bux in swedish fish and gummy worms LMAO xD


----------



## JN811 (Mar 21, 2010)

dude, do what you have to do.. Ill tell you, I use to, and still do smoke shit loads of weed.. ive taken breaks occasionally and thats usually when im at my best.. lol probably a lot who will disagree with that on here.. but sometimes you just needa take a break to get ur shit together.. Im 25 now, and believe me you learn a lot about yourself during ur early 20s..


----------



## JN811 (Mar 21, 2010)

plus you should just be happy that u can get laid, cause a lot of guys cant and thats a way worse problem to have


----------



## NewbGrower^.^ (Mar 21, 2010)

Ya I feel I got a lot a stuff to learn about myself at this age. And ya man I totally agree and I've told myself that over and over again. Not to brag, but it's not just getting laid by just any girls, these girls are usually always beautiful...A big part why my anxiety comes into play. Maybe I need to mess around with some ugly chicks for awhile ;]


----------



## JN811 (Mar 21, 2010)

NewbGrower^.^ said:


> Ya I feel I got a lot a stuff to learn about myself at this age. And ya man I totally agree and I've told myself that over and over again. Not to brag, but it's not just getting laid by just any girls, these girls are usually always beautiful...A big part why my anxiety comes into play. Maybe I need to mess around with some ugly chicks for awhile ;]


hahaha dude give it a shot! dude.. i can tell you the secret.. it only will work if ur confident though.. ready.. Dont put the pussy on a petistool...! lmfao.. 
haha but for real though.. Im sure you dont think u do but thats what it sounds like to me.. And ill admit it sometimes i do it too.. When youre fucking a hot bitch, or even approaching one, you shouldnt act like they are the prize.. I know, easier said than done.. But you need to know how great you are and what you have to offer.. I know it sounds stupid but its the key to getting over your sexual anxiety as well as anxiety in general.. Fuck its hard to explain but I think u get the jist of what im trying to convey..


----------



## JN811 (Mar 21, 2010)

dude, i really think ull get over it though, its just part of life and you have PLENTY of time to learn to get over it and PLENTY of bitches left to fuck. Dont stress it..


----------



## NewbGrower^.^ (Mar 21, 2010)

I get you man. haha I just sometimes feel I have to set such a high standard and take shit too seriously. I'll get over this shit I know i will. Just looking for helpful comments and you sure have given them(no sarcasm)


----------



## JN811 (Mar 21, 2010)

cool dude, well i wish ya the best! Dont worry all the bitches will be back in action for spring! Fuck Im excited! lmfao.. Just fuck some hos for a while, thats what im doing right now. Id honestly like to fuck 1 girl from every race / country (well all the good ones  ) before i get married. Probably will never happen but its a good goal to have  I gotta get to sleep its 5 am. Peace dude.


----------



## NewbGrower^.^ (Mar 21, 2010)

Haha That's a real to-do list Good luck mate and thanks for everything Good talk'n


----------



## blakkmask (Mar 21, 2010)

sexual performance anxiety...what are you, gay? nah im JK man.....but nah, no probs here. Ive fucked on camera, in front of people, in public places... no anxiety here. But Im a depraved sex addict so dont listen to me.


----------



## NewbGrower^.^ (Mar 21, 2010)

Haha I knew the gay thing would come up. I know 100% I'm not gay... With one of my ex's I recorded her blowing me =D but that was before this deja vu of no boneru occured =[


----------



## mrdrywall (Mar 21, 2010)

they r only good for 1 thing dude our pleasure if it wasnt for the puss they would b totally useless dont hold em in such a high reguard it fucks u up no matter how hot a bitch is there is always someone thats tired of her shit read this last part somewhere thought it hit the nail on the head


----------



## blakkmask (Mar 21, 2010)

start doing a *Kegels Exercise* plan


----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2010)

NewbGrower^.^ said:


> Hello all,
> I have recently been going through some bad anxiety and it really is messing up my sex life. I suffer from Generalized Anxiety Disorder and due to marijuana making me even more of an anxious freak, I've quit smoking 1 1/2 months ago =[ That might sound bad, but I think the worst thing recently is that I can't even have sex. I can achieve a hard erection during foreplay but when I need to penetrate, I get anxious and completely go soft. This is not a one time thing as it has happened with the last 3 girls I was with(all gorgeous which doesn't help in my case GAD wise) As this has happened over and over again, it has torn apart my self confidence and self esteem as well. I am in my early 20's and have been to the doctor for numerous tests that could cause ED but they all come back clean as can be. I have looked online and I know I have sexual performance anxiety for a fact. Now I was recently put on buspar- GAD med(been 1 week) and have noticed slight improvements with my overall anxiety but full effects usually take 4-6 weeks to start. But for now, I was wondering if anything else could help me before sex... Anyone want to help me out with personal experiences in the RIU community? I have recently obtained xanax from a friend and it really puts me at ease when I have a somewhat panic attack but do you think I should try it before doin' the dirty? Any input will be appreciated and please refrain from rude, immature comments... Not like it would it hit me as this crap has brought me to an all-time low with my self confidence..
> Thanks for looking



Yeah I can relate to you. I have only had 2 girlfriends that sex was alot and on the regular. The problems are all in our head. One time I couldn't get it up for whatever reason and felt like a total loser. So after I started thinking like that, I all of sudden had problems keeping it up, because I kept thinking like that. Oh no what if I go limp again, what am I going to do, what's wrong with me??!! My girl eventually cheated on me and my self-esteem plummeted because I thought my dick was the reason she cheated, who knows maybe it was.. We broke up and I felt like shit. 2 years later I met my current girlfriend. But in those 2 years and acouple 1 nite stands later I was more mature and had changed my thinking. I am a stud. That is what I tell myself before I do the nasty with my girl. I tell myself I'm going to fuck her so hard she's gonna scream and spasm with how many O's I'm going to give her. And guess what it worked. It's all in our minds. I even last longer than I use to with this new thinking of mine. And if for some reason I can't get it up I just tell myself that I was obviously not in the mood. Cuz guess what some times I want to watch LOST and not fuck her brains out. My girl don't care. I kiss her vajayjay like I'm in a peanut butter eating contest and she is more than satisfied! Good luck bro you will figure it out. It's all in changing your way of thinking. You the man, and if you think like that, you will show her you are the man and she will know you are the man!!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 21, 2010)

fuckn Lost... I tell ya what...  cant wait to see how they end it! I better not be disappointed Ive sunk way to much time into that show...........


----------



## JN811 (Mar 21, 2010)

neosapien said:


> Yeah I can relate to you. I have only had 2 girlfriends that sex was alot and on the regular. The problems are all in our head. One time I couldn't get it up for whatever reason and felt like a total loser. So after I started thinking like that, I all of sudden had problems keeping it up, because I kept thinking like that. Oh no what if I go limp again, what am I going to do, what's wrong with me??!! My girl eventually cheated on me and my self-esteem plummeted because I thought my dick was the reason she cheated, who knows maybe it was.. We broke up and I felt like shit. 2 years later I met my current girlfriend. But in those 2 years and acouple 1 nite stands later I was more mature and had changed my thinking. I am a stud. That is what I tell myself before I do the nasty with my girl. I tell myself I'm going to fuck her so hard she's gonna scream and spasm with how many O's I'm going to give her. And guess what it worked. It's all in our minds. I even last longer than I use to with this new thinking of mine. And if for some reason I can't get it up I just tell myself that I was obviously not in the mood. Cuz guess what some times I want to watch LOST and not fuck her brains out. My girl don't care. I kiss her vajayjay like I'm in a peanut butter eating contest and she is more than satisfied! Good luck bro you will figure it out. It's all in changing your way of thinking. You the man, and if you think like that, you will show her you are the man and she will know you are the man!!


 Thats what Im saying, it really is all in your head.. When you feel good about urseld it aint no thing. When you dont you put the pussy above u and thats when shit gets fucked up.. Btw i really dont like eating girls out.. kinda sick, I dunno just never been my cup of tea...


----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2010)

JN811 said:


> Thats what Im saying, it really is all in your head.. When you feel good about urseld it aint no thing. When you dont you put the pussy above u and thats when shit gets fucked up.. Btw i really dont like eating girls out.. kinda sick, I dunno just never been my cup of tea...



Yeah I here you on the LOST. Way too much time invested needs to end so I can geek it up elsewhere As for the cunnilingus to each their own. My girl loves it and it takes her all of 4 minutes to cum. Plus once I do it, it's like I get the fuckin Wonka golden ticket, I can do anything I want


----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2010)

BTW... Kind of funny after looking at your sig... I also got Ice and Snow White going. Small world.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 21, 2010)

Ice is fucking great man... it was actually my last grow.. harvested 5 oz off 2 plants.. youll really like it.. SW was just alright.. It looked and smelled great all grow but when I harvested it wasnt that great.. crazy high though.. man when u mix those two together its fucking nuts. I couldnt distinguish if i was thinking or talking.. thats how fucked up it got me, no joke..


----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2010)

JN811 said:


> Ice is fucking great man... it was actually my last grow.. harvested 5 oz off 2 plants.. youll really like it.. SW was just alright.. It looked and smelled great all grow but when I harvested it wasnt that great.. crazy high though.. man when u mix those two together its fucking nuts. I couldnt distinguish if i was thinking or talking.. thats how fucked up it got me, no joke..



Yeah that's interesting to hear about your phenos. See my Ice looks real nice and big and the two I got are probably gonna yield about 3-4 each as well but they are so slow! They got another month I think and the SW, which was concieved at the same time will be flushed on tuesday and chopped aweek after. The SW is my best looking one, out of 6, probably gonna have 3 as well I hope. It just goes to show how very different one mj is to another, even in the same strains!! Thanks for the insight dude!


----------



## JN811 (Mar 21, 2010)

ya dude, it was my 1st grow so a learning experience, I only veged 19 days. I read the history of Ice and it said that there were 2 distinctive phenos.. Check harvest pics bellow, I think I had both of them, it said one was a bit fruitier and the other was a big producer which was exactly what I saw. One actually produced over 3 and the other was around 2.. I think if I woulda vegged for a couple months it woulda been a huge difference..


----------



## reefcouple (Mar 21, 2010)

Find a place that relaxes you, I suffer from some really crazy anxiety, depression at times and PTSD.. I go for a walk/run around the lake and that seems to help better than any pill ever has.. Usually medication just turns me into a zombie..

Hang in there, find a spiritual balance my friend.. (not religion), A good friend you can talk to, some zen, walk/run etc.. Anything that works for you and stick to it.

~cheers


----------



## NewbGrower^.^ (Mar 21, 2010)

Ya that shit is all in my head... And neo hit it pretty good with my current situation. My last ex was a horny lil blonde and she wanted to sex it up anytime we were with eachother. Anytime we were about to do it my negative thoughts would ramble in my head " I'm guna fail" " This isn't guna work as usual" and it would always happen. Trust me, I've tried positive thinking and just being confident but the negative thoughts still swirl and override them. Only reason I brought up xanax as it only makes me think positive and I feel like I'm the shit. I think next time I go out raging I'm guna take maybe a 1 mg dose. I swear recently I've been avoiding sex just because of this bullshit.. It drives me insane when girls will literally pull me into a room and Ill completely blow them off and keep partying...=[


----------



## neosapien (Mar 21, 2010)

NewbGrower^.^ said:


> Ya that shit is all in my head... And neo hit it pretty good with my current situation. My last ex was a horny lil blonde and she wanted to sex it up anytime we were with eachother. Anytime we were about to do it my negative thoughts would ramble in my head " I'm guna fail" " This isn't guna work as usual" and it would always happen. Trust me, I've tried positive thinking and just being confident but the negative thoughts still swirl and override them. Only reason I brought up xanax as it only makes me think positive and I feel like I'm the shit. I think next time I go out raging I'm guna take maybe a 1 mg dose. I swear recently I've been avoiding sex just because of this bullshit.. It drives me insane when girls will literally pull me into a room and Ill completely blow them off and keep partying...=[



Yeah like what JN was saying, in that situation with the girl and the room, don't go in the room thinking "oh god I'm gonna have sex with this beautiful girl what if I can't" you got to be thinkin "Oh shit son um a put a hurtin on this bitch, Don Juan ain't got shit on me!


----------



## waz666 (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry to here about your soft weiner.... I'd try to score some viagra, that way even if you work yourself into an anxious mess your junk will still work.... That or fuck a really fat chick, pyschologically you feel better than them and will worry less about impressing them perhaps... If all else fails, have me hide in your closet and when the lights go out, make an excuse to get away from the bed for a minute and I will step in and get the job done. I'll do anything to help a fellow pothead


----------



## NewbGrower^.^ (Mar 24, 2010)

waz: I'd like to not resort to Viagra but I might have to... and if I ever can't finish the job, you can take over ;]

blak: Thx Ill start practicing the kegal's Good link

neo: Yep My mind is what's causing this

reef: I plan to start working out and doing beach cardio runs.. And I talked to 
a Physchiatrist and I really feel better after letting my truths out. I think a big problem which was making it worse was trying to hide it.. My gad and ed lol Thanks for the info man


----------



## The Bong Ripper (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm 27, and a very anxious person, and I have the same problem bro. I used to think it was only because I was banging chubby/ugly girls, that I wasn't really attracted to. But, after taking the time to really analyze my state of mind at the time it would happen, I realized just how off the chart my anxiety levels really are during sex, and that the true cause is entirely in my own mind. 

Even though it hasn't happened yet, I'm sure it would happen with a gorgeous girl as well, which would really destroy my confidence. I haven't figured out how to beat this in my own mind yet, and I pretty much avoid sex with girls at all costs now. I don't want to medicate this away, I want to solve the actual problem in my mind. I think the key for me lies in feeling 100% comfortable with the girl, and not worrying about what she may be feeling/thinking about me. Hopefully I can find a chick who will want to practice until we can get it right. Still sucks in the meantime though, but that's life!


----------



## NewbGrower^.^ (Mar 24, 2010)

Ya man, I feel ya... My last ex killed my confidence sex wise by saying " I feel like I'm trying to get a dead guy hard" etc etc But ill get through this I know I will


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 24, 2010)

maybe the all these hot girls youve been bangin are just a cover up


----------



## JN811 (Mar 24, 2010)

NewbGrower^.^ said:


> Ya man, I feel ya... My last ex killed my confidence sex wise by saying " I feel like I'm trying to get a dead guy hard" etc etc But ill get through this I know I will


OUCH dude.. ouch.. lmfao.. sorry thats kinda funny. 

You should be thinking.. "fuck that ho, Ill replace that bitch" but it seems like ur thinking..." shes so hot... I dont wanna disappoint her" That right there is the problem.. Stop considering the girl and just let the "animal instincts " that every man has come out.. And I know every man has it, some just hide it away...


----------



## JN811 (Mar 24, 2010)

The less ur mind is involved in sex, the better the sex will be...


----------



## HEwhowalksbehindtherows (Mar 24, 2010)

NewbGrower^.^ said:


> Hello all,
> I have recently been going through some bad anxiety and it really is messing up my sex life. I suffer from Generalized Anxiety Disorder and due to marijuana making me even more of an anxious freak, I've quit smoking 1 1/2 months ago =[ That might sound bad, but I think the worst thing recently is that I can't even have sex. I can achieve a hard erection during foreplay but when I need to penetrate, I get anxious and completely go soft. This is not a one time thing as it has happened with the last 3 girls I was with(all gorgeous which doesn't help in my case GAD wise) As this has happened over and over again, it has torn apart my self confidence and self esteem as well. I am in my early 20's and have been to the doctor for numerous tests that could cause ED but they all come back clean as can be. I have looked online and I know I have sexual performance anxiety for a fact. Now I was recently put on buspar- GAD med(been 1 week) and have noticed slight improvements with my overall anxiety but full effects usually take 4-6 weeks to start. But for now, I was wondering if anything else could help me before sex... Anyone want to help me out with personal experiences in the RIU community? I have recently obtained xanax from a friend and it really puts me at ease when I have a somewhat panic attack but do you think I should try it before doin' the dirty? Any input will be appreciated and please refrain from rude, immature comments... Not like it would it hit me as this crap has brought me to an all-time low with my self confidence..
> Thanks for looking


My advice would be to hit the gym. Yes, that sounds funny but the benefits of physical strength and health are far reaching. A regular work out regimen will stabilize mood swings with the release of endorphins, increase testosterone levels, and put on a little muscle mass (which the ladies really do notice). Best of luck.


----------



## HEwhowalksbehindtherows (Mar 24, 2010)

Just a quick note; Buspirone (Buspar) falls under a classification of antianxiety, sedative. Under its listed side effects there is a sepecific listing of "change in Libido". When a drug lists a side effect this way it means that during trials sexual health was a reported issue. Most drugs can either increase or decrease sexual performance, this one is sort of all over the map however. I would recommend you investigate it more on your own. Try Mosby's Drug Guide for starters.


----------



## NewbGrower^.^ (Mar 27, 2010)

I read up and everyone on buspar has reported increase in sex drive and inability to ejaculate.. So both of those should work in my favor ;] haha
As I said I will be hitting up the gym and doing cardio
No cover-ups lol The thought of anything sexual with another man is...eww nasty...


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 28, 2010)

good to hear good luck


----------



## fsba (Mar 31, 2010)

i can relate...after i lost my V card to a prostitute I went through some issues/depression...Lost my shit for a bit. Moreover I almost failed out of college and didnt care about much other than getting through the day and surviving...and i think i got addicted to WoW at that time lol.

This was no good for my dizzle.

I got a g/f later and I could get it up but it was nothing like it was when I was in my teens (when i still had the vcard)...I heard a good quote from an older woman pertaining to beer dick the other night..."if men drink too much before sex its like fucking a rope." This rang true to what happened to me. Permanent (temporarily) rope dick : ( It bothered me for sure but not too much because i knew it was situational and i would recover from it.


So we dated, only had sex a few months then broke it off. A few times were awesome, the rest mediocre. After this i started workin out more than I had been since my big depression incident. I was used to working out been doin it for ever. I got in the best shape of my life. Ran like 6 miles every other day and rode my bike in between. Got super fit. My weiner went back to rock hard status...Nothing beats cardio exercise. Being fit is one of the greatest feelings ever. It improves every sort of function - from brain to bodily issues.

And try some supplements if you want like horny goat weed...

And there are penis enlargement exercises that improve EQ 'erection quality' - search for "jelqing"

Good luck, you'll come around.


----------



## joe weed smoker (Mar 31, 2010)

sounds like whisky dick! nah but seriously though that sounds like just about the worst that could happen, BUT u could always try either natural or pharmacutical remedies to keep your cock cocked. I have anxiety too, though mine is more social/stress related. i don't know if this will help u any, but maybe get head from girls before u go straight for the pussy, so u don't have to really "perform",sort of work ur way back up. oh yeah and i stick to a daily/almost daily workout routine and i have noticed increased stamina and overal better performace since i started, so that may also help u.

best of luck to u dude!

edit: i just skimmed through the last page and realised most the shit i just said has been said (OOps)


----------

